# FrightProps Zombie Spit mister



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

A car window washing kit, similar to this on amazon. I got one off ebay for $18 delivered.
Of course you'd need a 12V power supply, motion sensor and some way to switch it (possibly a cheap relay board).


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

Hmmm, I like the idea, but seems like I'd have to purchase and attach a lot of other gadgets to get it to operate as I need. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Are you looking for a misting effect like this?


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

Ohhh wow, that is the effect minus the vicious viper. 
While I was on Amazon looking into OZAZ's wiper idea, I came across the same device that FrightProps sells - it's a cat deterrent device called SSSSCat. Doesn't look at powerful as what you have shown in the video. If you know where the one you have shown came from please do tell. Did you build it?


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

HAHA it would never occur to me to use one of those SSSSCat things for Halloween, but it's a pretty good scare when I forget it's on! Makes an audible PSSSSST and shoots a burst of compressed air. And the motion detection is pretty good. Tiny air cans, replaceable though. Still makes the noise when the can is empty. A bit expensive for what they are, but saves on work if that's what you want. I'd say the air goes 4-5 feet - not very powerful, but it certainly does the job. When the can is fresh, you will notice it.

And it keeps the cats off my Halloween village table.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

I built it. You need 4 ft (1/4 hose), 2 ft (1/8 hose), a small pipette, a 2 way solenoid, 2 1/4 inch quick connects, water bottle/reservoir and a power supply.

You need a compressor and can dial down the distance from 1-10 feet.


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

I've got an old swiffer mop that squirts cleaner on the floor with a push of a button. I've been meaning to convert it to a squirter. It's just a small pump with squirts water about 5 feet away. You'd have to be near it to make it fire unless you wire up an Arduino with a motion sensor or something.

You could also use a remote controlled automatic air freshner like this and instead of perfume use a can of silly string.


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

kakugori said:


> HAHA it would never occur to me to use one of those SSSSCat things for Halloween, but it's a pretty good scare when I forget it's on! Makes an audible PSSSSST and shoots a burst of compressed air.
> 
> And it keeps the cats off my Halloween village table.


Is it just air? The description mentions water.


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

wackychimp said:


> I've got an old swiffer mop that squirts cleaner on the floor with a push of a button. I've been meaning to convert it to a squirter. It's just a small pump with squirts water about 5 feet away. You'd have to be near it to make it fire unless you wire up an Arduino with a motion sensor or something.
> 
> You could also use a remote controlled automatic air freshner like this and instead of perfume use a can of silly string.


Imagine if you will, being squirted with silly string from the mouth of a zombie, in a haunt... now that is an awesome idea...


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

Industen said:


> You need a compressor


It is an amazing contraption.. Could I substitute the compressor with a can of compressed air?


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

No, it is water. The air shoots it out in mist form.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

radu said:


> Is it just air? The description mentions water.


No water in the SssCat, just compressed air. It produces a visible cloud, but there is no "wet" element. But if you could find a can of something that would fit...

Quick video in action:


http://imgur.com/6zlIwsV


I think I overestimated it's reach though, more like 3 feet.


----------



## DC Design Studio (Jul 21, 2007)

DC Props is the original designer of those spitter mechanisms and they are offering a 13% off sale on all mechs and startle effects thru midnight on Friday September 13th.  Use offer code " FRIDAY13" to receive the discount.


----------



## levinest (Sep 12, 2016)

Industen said:


> I built it. You need 4 ft (1/4 hose), 2 ft (1/8 hose), a small pipette, a 2 way solenoid, 2 1/4 inch quick connects, water bottle/reservoir and a power supply.
> 
> You need a compressor and can dial down the distance from 1-10 feet.


Do you have a video somewhere on how to make this spitting snake?


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

levinest said:


> Do you have a video somewhere on how to make this spitting snake?


Sorry no tutorial. I built it a long time ago.


----------



## DC Design Studio (Jul 21, 2007)

levinest said:


> Do you have a video somewhere on how to make this spitting snake?



No video, for the head movement you can use a small air cylinder, clevis, mounting bracket, and a valve kit (heres the links to the needed parts): 








McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com












McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com












McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com





Valve kit & spitter mechanism:








Air Powered Valve Kit - Animated Halloween Prop Kit - DCProps | Halloween Props, Animated Props, Animation Mechanisms


Standard Valve Kit 12V – Great for most animations. Valve Kit 12V Complete 12V valve setup includes everything you need to get your double-acting cylinder working. Kit includes valve, wiring or power supply, all necessary push-in fittings, 20′ of industry standard ¼” tubing, and two flow...




dcprops.com












Prop Spitter - Water Mister - The Original Animatronic Spitter


Want to add a great startle effect to your Halloween Prop, Animatronic Character, or just an unsuspecting startle effect? Prop Spitter - Water Mister!




dcprops.com





And if you want a controller to run the extend valve and spitter: 








Animation Controller - Prop Controller with Audio - FI104 - DCProps | Halloween Props, Animated Props, Animation Mechanisms


PicoBoo 104s Controller w. Audio Trigger Input The PicoBoos have one input which can be used with normally-open or normally-closed contacts, making it possible to work with nearly any type of trigger. Connecting the trigger to ground will loop the scare indefinitely. New this year, the trigger...




dcprops.com





If you order the valve kit and spitter mech, I will weld you a quick custom bracket for inside the snakes head. Add that to the snake, route the spitter mechanism thru the snake, then id recommend backfilling around the steel bracket with flexible expanding foam (great stuff flex). 

Once affixed into place, mount the cylinder bracket to your mounting surface and youre all set. 

Hope that helps
Brent


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

DC Design Studio said:


> DC Props is the original designer of those spitter mechanisms and they are offering a 13% off sale on all mechs and startle effects thru midnight on Friday September 13th. Use offer code " FRIDAY13" to receive the discount.


Yes I see their spitter. However, at $110.00 plus $$ for a compressor put this item out of my home haunt budget....


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

radu said:


> Yes I see their spitter. However, at $110.00 plus $$ for a compressor put this item out of my home haunt budget....


You could also use a car wash pump. They are pretty cheap. You could set it to a mist setting and just lock the handle.


----------

